# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Do you get an ld when you....

## jmebrown1011

Do you get a ld if you meditate before bed?.  :tongue2:

----------


## Forg

Maybe you do, maybe you don't.

----------


## Engineer

Meditation itself isn't an induction technique, but it can certanly help! Meditation can be complimentary to practically every induction technique there is, so i highly suggest that you meditate, even though it wont guarantee a lucid dream.

----------

